# Il Chelsea su Bale.



## Sotiris (6 Agosto 2017)

Secondo quanto riportato in esclusiva da Sunday Express il Chelsea si sarebbe mosso seriamente per il giocatore gallese Gareth Bale attualmente in forza al Real Madrid, approfittando anche del fatto che l'altro contendente, il Manchester United, vorrebbe aspettare la prossima estate per l'acquisto della forte ala.
E' noto da tempo come, secondo tutti i quotidiani sportivi spagnoli, sia Bale il giocatore destinato a lasciare quest'estate Madrid per far posto a Mbappè, così come è noto che Conte non sia, attualmente, del tutto soddisfatto dal calciomercato dei blues.
Abramovich avrebbe, assolutamente, la potenza economica per soddisfare la richiesta del Real Madrid di circa 95 milioni di euro e accontentare, così, il tecnico italiano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Agosto 2017)

Certo che 95 Bale e 100 BELOTTI !! 

È anche vero che Belotti gli dai 3/4 milioni mentre a Bale 8/10


----------



## Sotiris (6 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Certo che 95 Bale e 100 BELOTTI !!
> 
> È anche vero che Belotti gli dai 3/4 milioni mentre a Bale 8/10



chi ha fatto firmare quel rinnovo a Belotti andrebbe radiato dall'albo degli agenti.


----------



## Djerry (6 Agosto 2017)

Ma come si inquadrerebbe Bale nella configurazione di Conte?

Lo arretrerebbe come ad inizio carriera a fare l'esterno più basso, dandogli il compito di fare su e giù sui 60 metri come un Marcos Alonso sulla fascia sinistra?
Oppure giocherebbe nel tridente, come per me auspicabile, giocando dalla parte opposta di Hazard?

Certo Hazard-Morata-Bale sano, per caratteristiche e completezza, inizierebbe a diventare piuttosto sfizioso, con Pedrito primo cambio.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma come si inquadrerebbe Bale nella configurazione di Conte?
> 
> Lo arretrerebbe come ad inizio carriera a fare l'esterno più basso, dandogli il compito di fare su e giù sui 60 metri come un Marcos Alonso sulla fascia sinistra?
> Oppure giocherebbe nel tridente, come per me auspicabile, giocando dalla parte opposta di Hazard?
> ...



Penso nel tridente dalla parte opposta ad Hazard.
Anche ci sono alcune voci discordanti dall'UK sulla permanenza di Hazard. Se il Dortmund continuasse a chiedere 100 milioni per Dembele, il Barcelona potrebbe preferire spenderli su un nome già di grido come Hazard.
Anche Conte è stato sfuggente sulla questione a precisa domanda "è il giocatore che deve scegliere, io faccio l'allenatore bla bla bla".


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> chi ha fatto firmare quel rinnovo a Belotti andrebbe radiato dall'albo degli agenti.



Gli ha rovinato la carriera , non l'avesse firmato oggi sarebbe già al Milan.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Agosto 2017)

Il chlesea ora come ora ha una rosa corta e nin adatta a4competizioni.. Bale sicuramente starebbe da dio nel 343 di conte ma piuttosto di spendeer 100 milioni per uno Abramovich doverbbe spendere 100 milioni per 3_4 giocatori


----------



## JesusHeKnows (6 Agosto 2017)

Fossi il Milan farei per lui L offerta...L unico dubbio é la sua integrità fisica.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Agosto 2017)

*Aggiornamento sulla questione Bale.*

Secondo il The Guardian, invece, il Real Madrid avrebbe comunicato a Bale che resta perché Mbappe non andrà al Madrid quest'estate.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento sulla questione Bale.*
> 
> Secondo il The Guardian, invece, il Real Madrid avrebbe comunicato a Bale che resta perché Mbappe non andrà al Madrid quest'estate.



se mbappé non si muove il Real si fionda su Aubameyang domani mattina. Hanno bisogno urgente di una punta


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Agosto 2017)

Il chlsea attulamnete ha una rosa di 15 giocatori.. piuttosto di spendere 1000 milioni per un giocatore farebbe bene a spenderne 100 per 3-4

4competizioni la rosa attuale dei blues non le puo fare


----------

